# Play in the mavic freehub body



## todor (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi,
I bought recently Mavic CCU on ebay. Today, I installed the cassette and I observed there is a play when I move it. I take it off and I move the freehub body. The play was still there. The play is very littel, like 0.25 mm and it is in the base of the freehub body. Is it normal? If not any suggestion?
Thank you 
Todor


----------



## twist-a-grip (Aug 3, 2009)

*what???*

Subscribed. I just bought a new 2011 set off ebay myself. They haven't arrived yet, but I'm crapping my pants after this thread and the thread below - both started post purchase. I've never had buyer's remorse before I even received the product. Oh well, hopefully they are as good as my LBS and the reviews say there are - fingers crossed.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=243660


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

That's a Mavic freehubbody alright

0.25mm is no problem thou. There's a teflon (?) ring instead of a bearing on the inside that will wear out over time. Keeping it clean and lubed makes it last longer

There's prolly a U-tube on how-to somewhere....


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

I've had two mavic wheelsets, 1 mtb and 1 road. Both freehubs had a small amount of play. As Lectron noted, the freehub bodies on my model used a nylon bushing which wears away over time. Not my favourite design. I replaced the nylon bearing (cracked) on my mtb wheelset after 1.5 seasons of use with somekind of ceramic bearing. It was way cheaper than a new freehub body from Mavic.

Youtube has some good video's on the cleaning and maintenance of the hubs if the CCU uses the same system.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

There may be the play in the hub itself as you described but you also may want to know that mavic provides a thicker spacer that a standard spacers for use to eliminate the play between the Cassette and hub. This may be a cause for additional play. Simply use two standard spacers if you were not provided the Mavic spacer.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Recently bought a pair of CCU's and there is a small amount of play in the cassette body. (Not the cassette itself, that is nice and tight). 

The shop changed the cassette body for me, but the play was still there. Seems it's 'normal', but I'm not super impressed, I have to say.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Normal*



bernithebiker said:


> The shop changed the cassette body for me, but the play was still there. Seems it's 'normal', but I'm not super impressed, I have to say.


And there is no reason that you should be impressed. MAVIC is a popular wheel company with many fans but their hub quality is nothing to write home about.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

So far, I do like the Ultimates, very smooth, stiff and light. 

BUT, having asked around a few shops, it seems that the opinion is that a little bit of play on the freehub body is not unusual from NEW.

I find this very suprising, and I'm amazed more people aren't aware of it.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

bernithebiker said:


> I find this very suprising, and I'm amazed more people aren't aware of it.


They are, you just didn't search much. That plastic (nylon, whatever) bushing is a joke.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

The shop changed that cassette body with integrated nylon bushing for me. 

BUT, the play was still there afterwards. Not much - another bike shop said not to worry, it's normal, but these are $3000 wheels and in 30 years of cycling I never had any play in this area.

I am trying to get Mavic to state whether or not play from new in the cassette body is company policy or not. Keep you posted.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Give it up*



bernithebiker said:


> I am trying to get Mavic to state whether or not play from new in the cassette body is company policy or not. Keep you posted.


As others have noted, MAVIC hubs and freehubs are just not that good. If you want to play Don Quixote knock yourself out, but you're going to end up chasing your tail.


----------

